# noob to M3



## bmwvek (May 9, 2004)

hi all,

im a noob that wants an m3 but do not have $ like you guys....

This is what i found, please help me out guys, TIA.

2002 BMW M3 Coupe. 6-speed manual. Jet Black exterior, Black interior.
Premium package, zenon lights, brushed Al trim, HK stereo, PDC sensor (rare with manual).
19" BBS RG-R rims in silver (custom ordered from Japan). Dunlop tires, lots of tread.
stock 18" rims available as option.
49,800 miles
remainder of 6 year / 100K mile engine warranty
no accidents, clear title, stock suspension, never tracked. 

(w/ the rims he is quoting me 37k)

go or no go :dunno:


----------



## bmwvek (May 9, 2004)

I also found one that cost $35,500 w/ 31,117 miles, BUT he has a salvage title because his car got stolen for like 30 days.... (it wont matter if I wont sell it ever again right)???


----------



## bmwvek (May 9, 2004)

around that price range I REALLY WANT ONE OF THOSE BADBOYS, please hook a bro up.... anyone know anybody selling theirs???? TIA.


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*BBS is a German Company. Why would >*

they be ordered from Japan? I would check to see if the wheels are genuine or replicas!

Do a search on BBS Wheels and you'll find the company's website.

BobD


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I think that as a general rule you should stay away from a salvage unless you are able to fix the stuff that's going to come up or want a cheap track car thatyou're going to beat to hell anyway, or at least that's what I've heard from peeps. 

For the non salvaged one, make sure you have everything checked over, make sure break-in was done correctly...etc. Caveat emptor as usual w/ everything you buy, especially a used car. I can attest that ever car I've ever sold was done so that it was to become someone elses problem and were sold as-is. If it were me, I'd be half tempted to put that 37k down on a new car w/ it's own full warranty and finance the other 13k over a couple years, mostly to help build up credit. Gluck auf w/ whatever you do.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Fireman3 said:


> they be ordered from Japan? I would check to see if the wheels are genuine or replicas!
> 
> Do a search on BBS Wheels and you'll find the company's website.
> 
> BobD


the really really nice bbs are from bbs japan. www.bbs-japan.co.jp
some _special _ bbs japan wheels have either red or blue centre caps.

RE-Mg (Mg as in magnesium)









RE Champion Edition


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds LOW. Check it out CAREFULLY. Good luck.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Someone say BBS ??? :thumbup:    love em !

I saved my M3 wheels too, (hafta be able to stay original when needed)


----------



## bmwvek (May 9, 2004)

tks for helping out guys....i still dont know if i should buy a car with 50k miles... do you guys see problems arising after the 50k mark...probably huh?


----------



## bmwvek (May 9, 2004)

the bbs rims has just the black center cap w/ gold lettering.


----------



## bmwvek (May 9, 2004)

the car has 50k mile warranty, the engine has 5yr/100k warranty


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Plenty of people are driving newer BMW's over 50k miles. That being said, if the payment is going to be tight and you can't afford repairs, maintenance, tires, etc. then don't buy it.


----------

